# [HOW-TO] [DVB-t PCI] CTX 948

## nUmer_inaczej

Zakupiłem leciwą dość kartę 4 in 1 CTX 948 która z powodzeniem działa pod Gentoo.

Trochę reklamy

Technicznie o karcie

Do działania karty jest potrzebna obsługa tv analogowej - nie sprawdzałem, ale przypuszczam, że działa.

Ja opiszę jak skompilować na wersji stabilnej jądra gentoo-sources-4.4.6, by możliwym był odbiór DVB-t.

1] Przechodzimy do katalogu ze źródłami, wywołując zarazem okno edycyjne

```

#cd /usr/src/linux ; make menuconfig

```

2] Konfigurujemy jądro:

```

   Device Drivers -->

      [*] Multimedia -->

         [*] Analog TV support

         [*] Digital TV support

         [*] Remote Controller support

         [*] Media PCI Adapters -->

            <M> Philips SAA7134 support

            <M> Philips SAA7134 DMA audio support

            [*] Philips SAA7134 Remote Controller support

            <M> DVB/ATSC Support for saa7134 based TV cards

         [*] DVB Platform devices ----

         <M> I2C module for IR

                Encoders, decoders, sensors and other helper chips -->

                     ***Audio/Video compression Chips ***

               <M> Philips SAA6752HS MPEG-2 Audio/Video Encoder

                 Customize TV tuners -->

               <M> TDA 8290/8295 + 8275(a)/18271 tuner combo

               {M} Philips TDA 827X silicon tuner

               {M} NXP TDA18271 silicon tuner

               <M> TDA 9885/6/7 analog IF demodulator

            Customise DVB Frontends -->

               <M> Philips TDA10045H/TDA10046H based

```

3] Ściągamy firmware dla tuneru - <M> Philips TDA10045H/TDA10046H based → patrz Help

```

# /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware tda10046

```

firmware zostaje rozpakowany w katalogu domowym jako dvb-fe-10046.fw, 

który poleceniem:

```

#cp -v /home/USER/dvb-fe-10046.fw /lib/firmware/

```

... kopiujemy do powyższej lokalizacji. 

UWAGA - zmiana firmware na inny wymaga kolejnej rekompilacji modułów jądra.

4] Rekompilacja jądra i kopiowanie do /boot

```

#make && make modules_install

#cp -v /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/4.4.6-gentoo

```

5] Tworzymy 

```

#vim /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134

```

... o poniższej treści

```

alias char-major-81 videodev

alias char-major-81-0 saa7134

alias char-major-81-64 saa7134

options saa7134 card=96 tuner=60 

options saa7134_dvb use_frontend=0 adapter_nr=0

```

5] Ponowne uruchomienie i powinno wszystko grać.

----------

